# Toomer's Corner Oaks Not the Only Poisoned Trees in Auburn



## AbbaDab (Apr 15, 2011)

Auburn Tigers: Toomer's Corner Oaks Not the Only Poisoned Trees in Auburn. By Jonathan Kelley (Correspondent) on April 15, 2011 722reads
17comments
 Pat Dye is the epitome of what an Auburn man is 
Kevin C. Cox/Getty Images Disclaimer: If you are looking for someone who is going to present a story about Auburn or Alabama from a fair and impartial point of view, quit using the internet!! I am an Alabama fan but that does not make these statements any less true. Everyone is biased, at least I openly admit it. 
With all the latest mudslinging by Auburn media members against the University of Alabama, I felt obligated to write this story. This is a “Family Tree” of the Coaches for Auburn dating back to 1951. Since so much hoopla has been made about Alabama being on probation since the dawn of man, here is a look at another tree in the town of Auburn that is poisoned.
 Ralph “SHUG” Jordan, whose namesake is the Jordan in Jordan-Hare stadium, was Auburn’s beloved coach from 1951-1975. He is commonly referred to as the quintessential Auburn man.
 Now as respected a war hero as Shug was, Auburn was cited twice for major violations under his tenure as a coach, first on Jan. 11, 1957 for improper recruiting inducements and again on April 21, 1958 for the same thing.
 These were not considered to be light penalties either, as combined they resulted in the loss of TV appearances for five years, postseason bans for five years and probation for six years. 
If you will notice, this is also the time frame when Auburn won its first national title, teaching the Tigers a valuable lesson indeed.
 Say we are guilty again! 
Kevin C. Cox/Getty Images Doug Barfield was Auburn’s coach following the retirement of Shug. He led the Tigers from 1976-1980 and compiled a record of 29-25-1, but yet he too somehow managed to get Auburn cited for major violations twice.
 First on May 11, 1979 for the following: “Extra benefits; improper recruiting contacts, entertainment, inducements, lodging, publicity and transportation; excessive number of official visits; tryouts; questionable practice; certification of compliance.”
 Then, having learned his lesson much like under Shug, Auburn was cited again on Nov. 13, 1980 for “Improper recruiting contacts, entertainment, inducements, lodging and transportation.”
 These violations resulted in a two-year TV ban, two-year postseason ban and three years of probation.
 Pat Dye was not only Auburn’s coach from 1981-1992, but he was also its athletic director from 1981-1991, which was truly the definition of leaving the fox in charge of chicken coop.
 To his credit, Dye only led Auburn to one major violation in his tenure, but boy, was it a good one.
 On Aug. 18, 1993, Auburn was cited for major violations; the following is that Violation Summary: “EXTRA BENEFITS: athletics representatives provided at least $4,000 in cash and merchandise; assistant coach provided $500; administrative assistant provided several thousand dollars in cash payments; athletics representative approved a $9,200 and several other unsecured loans based upon future earnings as professional athletes; student-athletes allowed to enroll with outstanding accounts with the university. LACK OF INSTITUTIONAL CONTROL. UNETHICAL CONDUCT. ERRONEOUS CERTIFICATION OF COMPLIANCE.”
Hear no evil speak no evil right daddy? 
Andy Lyons/Getty Images These all came to light during a "60 Minutes" special involving Eric Ramesy sharing tapes of him telling coaches that he needed money and those coaches giving it to him.
 Does any of this sound familiar? These violations resulted in Auburn having a one-year TV ban, a two-year postseason ban and two years' probation. Not only has Auburn not disaffiliated itself with Dye, he is one of the most beloved, respected, consulted and influential men in Auburn today, and was instrumental in the hiring of Gene Chizik.
 Terry Bowden, son of the great Bobby Bowden, was a successful coach at Auburn who took the job despite the rampant cheating and pending sanctions that where going on.
 However, by his own admission in 2001, three years after he was fired for not getting top-tier recruits and punishing players for off-field issues, he admits that he lied to the NCAA about no violations occurring during his tenure.
 "They were paying players cash, $12,000, and $15,000 to sign," Bowden said on a recording reviewed by the Associated Press. "All I was told to do was shake hands and say, 'Thank you. I appreciate how much you love Auburn.' "
 He also stated that “25 to 30 boosters would meet in Birmingham and 15 to 20 would meet in Rome, Ga., and they would give $5,000 each. He said that when he arrived at Auburn, an assistant coach collected the money.”
Bo don't Know nothing bout no allegations! 
Kevin C. Cox/Getty Images Yet the NCAA did not add to the sanctions at Auburn, nor did it investigate these practices revealed by a former coach.
 To the credit of all involved, Terry did say that he put an end to the practices shortly after he arrived; ironically, this may have lead to him not being able to get the highly heralded recruits that ultimately led to his demise.
 Tommy Tuberville did not leave Oxford, MS in a pine box, but he did arrive in Auburn to man the program from 1998-2008. Under his tenure, Auburn had several academic scandals involving players and professors.
 At one time in his tenure, Auburn football athletes claimed higher GPAs than those of Vanderbilt’s. Although, to date, no sanctions have come from his tenure, that has not stopped former Auburn family/players from giving Tommy and Auburn “the finger” (so to speak) with accusations of pay-for-play schemes, corruption from the athletic department, coaches paying players, and worst of all, pushing players to change majors so football can be a priority.
 Depending on what developments come out of the HBO special, Auburn’s “Streak” may not be over after all. The most unsettling development of these allegations may be that assistant coaches made payments, especially when considering who Auburn’s former assistant coaches in this era were. Enter… 
Gene Chizik is the current coach of Auburn University and former defensive coordinator under Coach Tuberville. Chizik came to Auburn via Iowa State with an impressive 5-19 record, and apparently was fully endorsed by Dye. To date, Chizik has assembled one of the best support staffs in college football, and has won a national title.
 Did you get your check? 
Ronald Martinez/Getty Images During the same time frame, Auburn has been investigated for pay-for-play accusations against the controversial Cameron Newton, improper recruiting in Thibodaux, La., a complete ongoing investigation into Tiger Prowl, and currently pay-for-play accusations from former players. 
To Auburn and Chizik’s credit, Newton was declared eligible after being declared ineligible for 24 hours, and hopefully his statue will be up long enough for people to see it.


----------



## weagle (Apr 15, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> To date, Chizik has assembled one of the best support staffs in college football, and has won a national title.



Hey look!  I dug through and found something accurate.  

War Eagle!

Weagle


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 16, 2011)

My goodness, can you goobers from Alabama take your junk to some chalk board in Bama.  I know y'all are too backwards to have the internet over there, but you still have a LOT of small country stores where you can gather and act like old women!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2011)

I have had my share of less than flattering things to say about Cam newton and Nick Fairley.  

But the degree to which Auburn's NC is absolutely eating some of these Bama people alive is hilarious.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I have had my share of less than flattering things to say about Cam newton and Nick Fairley.
> 
> But the degree to which Auburn's NC is absolutely eating some of these Bama people alive is hilarious.



When would you like to go fishing?


----------



## AU Bassman (Apr 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I have had my share of less than flattering things to say about Cam newton and Nick Fairley.
> 
> But the degree to which Auburn's NC is absolutely eating some of these Bama people alive is hilarious.



Not to mention their epic collapse in last years Iron Bowl, at their house no less. Saban is 2-2. Auburn was never supposed to win again after his hiring.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> When would you like to go fishing?



I'm all in


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> When would you like to go fishing?



Any time man. 

It just makes me laugh.  And I'm not talking about all alabama fans.  Certainly not all of them here.  But the way that it's obviously making them so nuts is really, really funny to me.

A couple of years ago they were unbearable with how cocky they were and stuck it to the Auburn folks constantly.  

And now they have to deal with Auburn being NCs.

I don't remember who said, "Keep your words soft.  You might have to eat them."  but it definitely applies there.

Reading some of these posts and threads just show you how some of them are having a hard time accepting it and dealing with it.  yet there it is.

If we ever win another NC the Florida people will be the exact same way.  

That's why i've never had a problem with Auburn.  I know what yall put up with from some of the Alabama folks because we put up with something comparable from some of the Florida people.  

It's just fun to watch some of those people have to eat that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2011)

AU Bassman said:


> Not to mention their epic collapse in last years Iron Bowl, at their house no less. Saban is 2-2. Auburn was never supposed to win again after his hiring.



Yeah I know it.  If you are an Auburn fan you could not have scripted that any better.  They were absolutely positive they were going to win and then they get their guts torn out.  Then on top of that, they have to watch Auburn win the NC.

Now that some time has passed, I really don't blame yall for sort of cheering Cam on when he ran around grinning for the cameras.  You were probably thinking about how nuts it was making everybody and with what yall had put up with the last few years that had to feel great.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 16, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> My goodness, can you goobers from Alabama take your junk to some chalk board in Bama.  I know y'all are too backwards to have the internet over there, but you still have a LOT of small country stores where you can gather and act like old women!



Wow, that is good there mud. Goobers? who says that now? Old women that gather at the country store? Or your neighbors who gather at your trailer park. 

It is funny how everyone is all over bama fans for posting articles about the improprieties of the rival. It is funny how when the article about Callaway was posted and the mention of Bama wrong doing was included, falsely, you Barners were all over it. You UGA fans that are tired of seeing this stuff would be all over UF or GT if the material was out there against them. I have been on this forum long enouogh to know that you guys are not above it, though some may think so, and are quick to criticize the Bama fans.

So mud, contrary to your thinking, I live in Alabama and am on the internet right now. I lived in GA for 12 years and absolutely loved it. The only difference between your corner country stores, trailer parks and big city is the overall attitude, the crime rate, the traffic and the reports of a  ladder that has flown out of a truck and is blocking traffic on a daily basis. So keep casting those stones and email me if one of those stones break a window in the trailer park because I know a good glass man at the country store in GA...
RTR


----------



## Designasaurus (Apr 16, 2011)

As an AU grad & longtime fan, I never could understand why other Auburn fans hated Bama.  I always wanted Bama to do OK until they lost to us - but had no reason to hate them.  After this last year now I get it...


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Wow, that is good there mud. Goobers? who says that now? Old women that gather at the country store? Or your neighbors who gather at your trailer park.
> 
> It is funny how everyone is all over bama fans for posting articles about the improprieties of the rival. It is funny how when the article about Callaway was posted and the mention of Bama wrong doing was included, falsely, you Barners were all over it. You UGA fans that are tired of seeing this stuff would be all over UF or GT if the material was out there against them. I have been on this forum long enouogh to know that you guys are not above it, though some may think so, and are quick to criticize the Bama fans.
> 
> ...



There is plenty of truth in all of that.  But after the way that some of the alabama people have acted since Saban arrived you have got to understand how the Auburn folks would be laughing at yall now.  

And right or wrong, we can't help but laugh with them.

We have to constantly listen to stuff about how great alabama and florida are.  How "elite" they are and how second rate we are.

So when the folks doing all that take a humble pie in the face, the people who have been on the other end of it are going to enjoy it.  Anybody would.

Watching yabbadabbadoo desperately post this stuff cracks me up.  He can spam all the threads he wants.  Auburn is still the CFB NC.  

I'm no Auburn fan but I appreciate the irony of all of this and it is nice to know that every once in a while you can still get justice in this old world.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> There is plenty of truth in all of that.  But after the way that some of the alabama people have acted since Saban arrived you have got to understand how the Auburn folks would be laughing at yall now.
> 
> And right or wrong, we can't help but laugh with them.
> 
> ...




You are right, there are bama fans out there who take it too far. Some of you on here may think I am one of them, but i am here to tell you that I have fun on this forum and support my team. Outside of this forum, bama, Barn, UGA football have no control of my life and do nothing but provide entertainment on Saturday. But when you mention the humble pie, I wonder if there is some truth to all of the wrong doing, will the Barners  dive in to the humble pie buffet or will it be the jealous Bammers who caused all of this.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2011)

fairhope said:


> You are right, there are bama fans out there who take it too far. Some of you on here may think I am one of them, but i am here to tell you that I have fun on this forum and support my team. Outside of this forum, bama, Barn, UGA football have no control of my life and do nothing but provide entertainment on Saturday. But when you mention the humble pie, I wonder if there is some truth to all of the wrong doing, will the Barners  dive in to the humble pie buffet or will it be the jealous Bammers who caused all of this.



I believe you.  I've never thought of you as unreasonable or jerky.  You normally make some really good posts.

As for that second thing I'm with you.  if there is fire beneath all the Cam smoke, I certainly don't want it to go undoused.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 16, 2011)

I guess my question to all of you criticizing Bama fans on here for posting these articles would be, If the shoe were on the other foot and if it were Bama with all this smoke or if it were your rival, don't you think the threads would be flowing as they are now?


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 16, 2011)

I really hate to see any team put on probation, but if you look over the past couple of years UTenn was all over Bama and then the barner revelled in the fact that Bama could be in trouble for the textbook incident. The total meltdown by the "ALL IN" nation was epic when the ruling came out. If you don't think so look at the threads on this forum from that time period. Now, look at what has happened at UTenn and look at what is happening at AU. I seriously hate what Dooley is having to endure because of Kiffin but now it is not about the wrong doings at AU it is all about the arrogance of those in the program and the fans who share that same arrogance.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I guess my question to all of you criticizing Bama fans on here for posting these articles would be, If the shoe were on the other foot and if it were Bama with all this smoke or if it were your rival, don't you think the threads would be flowing as they are now?



Yes.  But I'm not even having that argument.  We are on two totally different tracks here.

I already said that there was plenty of truth to what you said.

But I think you are forgetting the pages upon pages of needling and gouging done by some of the more obnoxious among the alabama camp.  I am not tallking about you, rhbama, miguele, or ripper.  I know those other three guys personally and know them to be good guys.  You seem like one too.

But the others were pretty relentless when Auburn was in a pretty dark period at the end of Tubbs's tenure. 

You would have thought that auburn was never going to win another iron bowl ever again.  

Now those people get to have all that hung around their neck.  It's funny.  Whether or not other fans would be posting threads really doesn't matter.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I really hate to see any team put on probation, but if you look over the past couple of years UTenn was all over Bama and then the barner revelled in the fact that Bama could be in trouble for the textbook incident. The total meltdown by the "ALL IN" nation was epic when the ruling came out. If you don't think so look at the threads on this forum from that time period. Now, look at what has happened at UTenn and look at what is happening at AU. I seriously hate what Dooley is having to endure because of Kiffin but now it is not about the wrong doings at AU it is all about the arrogance of those in the program and the fans who share that same arrogance.



But what you seem to be missing is that because some Alabama fans have been so arrogant and obnoxious over the past few years, nobody is going to have a whole lot of sympathy for your argument as true as it may be.  

Some of the other alabama fans are getting a heavy dose of their own medicine and while it is unfortunate that you are in the crossfire that is just the way it is.  We've all been there.  It's just alabama's turn.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yes.  But I'm not even having that argument.  We are on two totally different tracks here.
> 
> I already said that there was plenty of truth to what you said.
> 
> ...




For lack of a better line, We all have those fans. I am tired of the Barn smoke also, but now because of the arrogance in that camp, I hope it ends badly for them. However, unless there is something relevant in an article, you will not see it posted from me again. My belly is full of the pie.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2011)

fairhope said:


> For lack of a better line, We all have those fans. I am tired of the Barn smoke also, but now because of the arrogance in that camp, I hope it ends badly for them. However, unless there is something relevant in an article, you will not see it posted from me again. My belly is full of the pie.



I hear ya.  My final thought on this is, you probably wouldn't be seeing the level of arrogance from the Auburn camp if there hadn't been so much out of the alabama camp.  A lot of what you're seeing is blow back from the Saban era up until the end of the 2010 iron bowl.  One begat the other.  And we all certainly have those fans.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 16, 2011)

Fairhope, its amazing how you say, "The barner fans on here".  Heck man.  There are only 4 or 5 and most of us have been here for years.  The text book thing was easy.  You guys got caught.  There was evidence,  you were put on probation.   I don't know how that can be any different. Though I thought it was silly.  Someone either did not or there was more to it that just some free textbooks.

There is a difference in some of the fans on here and the Updykes of the world.   I do find it funny though that people try and believe some of the stuff they read on the internet or find in any clowns column.  Like SGD said, it really has gotten old and most people dont even find it entertaining any more.   

Listen, if the NCAA is on a witch hunt in Auburn, they will find something and we will be punished for something.  They are looking into everything.  But if they dont, I believe there will be a total meltdown in T-town.   

Auburns recruitment of Cam = ?
Auburn recruiting in Thibodaux = ?
Auburn recruiting in Arkansas = ?
Free debit cards = ?
Fixed slot machines = ?
Big Cat Weekend = ?



Did I miss any?

You cant look that hard and not find something.   Not anywhere.


----------



## Resica (Apr 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Any time man.
> 
> It just makes me laugh.  And I'm not talking about all alabama fans.  Certainly not all of them here.  But the way that it's obviously making them so nuts is really, really funny to me.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about that!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 17, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Wow, that is good there mud. Goobers? who says that now? Old women that gather at the country store? Or your neighbors who gather at your trailer park.
> 
> It is funny how everyone is all over bama fans for posting articles about the improprieties of the rival. It is funny how when the article about Callaway was posted and the mention of Bama wrong doing was included, falsely, you Barners were all over it. You UGA fans that are tired of seeing this stuff would be all over UF or GT if the material was out there against them. I have been on this forum long enouogh to know that you guys are not above it, though some may think so, and are quick to criticize the Bama fans.
> 
> ...



Yes GOOBERS and guess what GOOBER this is a GEORGIA based board, not a bammer board.  Go find a bammer board ... opps, that right, there aren't any. 

I can't see down to the swamp where you live from the trailer I live in.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 17, 2011)

Resica said:


> Don't worry about that!



I'm not "worried" about it.  We've got about much chance as the cowardly lions do though.


----------



## Resica (Apr 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm not "worried" about it.  We've got about much chance as the cowardly lions do though.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 17, 2011)

Designasaurus said:


> As an AU grad & longtime fan, I never could understand why other Auburn fans hated Bama.  I always wanted Bama to do OK until they lost to us - but had no reason to hate them.  After this last year now I get it...



Is that Harry Potter in your avatar?



I did not understand the rivalry part until my first BAMA Aub game, and while I enjoy certain aspects of the rivalry, others are just plain embarrassing.

UT is getting it's just desert.
Auburn will too.
BAMA got what it needed to clean out the bulk of the problem Alums/boosters.
The text book thing is a joke, it was self reported by Saban's administration...a situation that is next to impossible to stop.
UT and Auburn hopefully will get nailed to the point where they too can clean house and start anew.
Since UT has been stinking the place up so badly for so many years now, you don't hear much of the "hatred toward BAMA from them, or visa versa, but it is on par if not hotter than the BAMA Aub rivalry at least for BAMA folks.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Is that Harry Potter in your avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why dont you guys just own up to the fact that the only reason you hate the Vols so bad now is because you think, or know, Fat Phil turned you guys in.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 17, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Why dont you guys just own up to the fact that the only reason you hate the Vols so bad now is because you think, or know, Fat Phil turned you guys in.



Spots, the hatred toward the Vols goes back to the 50's...I remember my first trip to K-ville, '78 or '79, a UT guy had a neon sign in his dorm room that said ..."F_Bama" letters included...you get the drift?


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Spots, the hatred toward the Vols goes back to the 50's...I remember my first trip to K-ville, '78 or '79, a UT guy had a neon sign in his dorm room that said ..."F_Bama" letters included...you get the drift?



LOL.  yea, I think I can put that one together.....


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 17, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Yes GOOBERS and guess what GOOBER this is a GEORGIA based board, not a bammer board.  Go find a bammer board ... opps, that right, there aren't any.
> 
> I can't see down to the swamp where you live from the trailer I live in.



Name calling Once again.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 18, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Name calling Once again.



Nope, just the use of descriptive words ... adjectives is what they are called.  Do y'all have those in Bama?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 18, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Name calling Once again.



Sort of like "barney" and "woman" etc.?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Apr 18, 2011)

Designasaurus said:


> As an AU grad & longtime fan, I never could understand why other Auburn fans hated Bama.  I always wanted Bama to do OK until they lost to us - but had no reason to hate them.  After this last year now I get it...



As an Auburn fan that lived in Florida I never knew exactly what a "rivalry" was all about.  When I moved to Alabama I found out quickly...but my hatred didn't come until I started on the forums etc.  I look at it as a "chicken or the egg" scenario aka "bammer or the barn" and which started the obnoxious hatred first.  One bama fan could instigate the worst from an Auburn fan on here that is otherwise laid back and non-confrontational.  Before long said Auburn fan is posting every hack job news article about bama because he views the majority of that fanbase based on a few that post more regularly.  Along comes a non-confrontational bama fan (assuming there is atleast one left ) reading said (now confrontational) Auburn fans posts and he views all Aubs as horrid.  It's a domino effect.  Personally I think the obnoxious bama fan came first..but that's not a fact because I haven't read it in any of JLee's pieces.  

I'll give you another example.  I've never thought twice about disliking a single USCother fan before last season.  I actually liked USCo a little bit and had nothing against their fanbase.  I respect Lattimore and Alshon is jam up.  I followed Spurrier some when he was at UF as most of my friends down there were gator fans and respect him also.  That changed a little last season.  There were a fan or two that support USCo here that took unneccessary jabs and to a degree I hope USCo loses every game they play next year.  The thumping they got in Atlanta was epic and I loved every second of it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 18, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> As an Auburn fan that lived in Florida I never knew exactly what a "rivalry" was all about.  When I moved to Alabama I found out quickly...but my hatred didn't come until I started on the forums etc.  I look at it as a "chicken or the egg" scenario aka "bammer or the barn" and which started the obnoxious hatred first.  One bama fan could instigate the worst from an Auburn fan on here that is otherwise laid back and non-confrontational.  Before long said Auburn fan is posting every hack job news article about bama because he views the majority of that fanbase based on a few that post more regularly.  Along comes a non-confrontational bama fan (assuming there is atleast one left ) reading said (now confrontational) Auburn fans posts and he views all Aubs as horrid.  It's a domino effect.  Personally I think the obnoxious bama fan came first..but that's not a fact because I haven't read it in any of JLee's pieces.
> 
> I'll give you another example.  I've never thought twice about disliking a single USCother fan before last season.  I actually liked USCo a little bit and had nothing against their fanbase.  I respect Lattimore and Alshon is jam up.  I followed Spurrier some when he was at UF as most of my friends down there were gator fans and respect him also.  That changed a little last season.  There were a fan or two that support USCo here that took unneccessary jabs and to a degree I hope USCo loses every game they play next year.  The thumping they got in Atlanta was epic and I loved every second of it.



South Carolina sold their soul to the devil when they hired Steve Spurrier.  He is pure evil and I am with you in hoping that they lose every game.


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 18, 2011)

SC fans have had so little to crow about over the years, they had every right to talk smack last year. And anyway, it won't last, things will be back to normal soon enough.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 18, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> SC fans have had so little to crow about over the years, they had every right to talk smack last year. And anyway, it won't last, things will be back to normal soon enough.



Don't try to make this about your team.

The Auburn/Alabama hatred is pretty awful right now.  I know of quite a few people who have stopped posting here for a while just because of abbadabbadoo.


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 18, 2011)

These fanbases have been arguing for a while now trying to figure out who is cheating more, like it's acceptable. To bad they can't win and handle it the right way like other schools in the SEC have. I knew most Bama fans where like this. It took the Cam Newton news to break and watch the entire stadium cheer him on the following weekend to understand Auburn.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sort of like "barney" and "woman" etc.?



Sorry, I don't get it. I have never called anyone Barney, however, I may have said some act like a woman on here, but not even sure I have said that. So I am lost here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 18, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Sorry, I don't get it. I have never called anyone Barney, however, I may have said some act like a woman on here, but not even sure I have said that. So I am lost here.



I didn't say that you said it.

And I doubt that you are as lost as you pretend to be.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I didn't say that you said it.
> 
> And I doubt that you are as lost as you pretend to be.



Sorry, I was just going with the quote and thought that it was directed at me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I have had my share of less than flattering things to say about Cam newton and Nick Fairley.
> 
> But the degree to which Auburn's NC is absolutely eating some of these Bama people alive is hilarious.



It's fewer than some. It's only a couple. You know for a fact that most of us Bama fans aren't this way, just like most of the UGA, Barner and LSWho fans don't behave this way. TennRC?? Now that's a different story.

Threads like this are merely an open admission of ignorance and immaturity..

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 18, 2011)

What ever happened to Blue Iron? Did he get Banned? I have not seen him around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

fairhope said:


> What ever happened to Blue Iron? Did he get Banned? I have not seen him around.



The same two unbecoming traits I just mentioned caught up with him as well..


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's fewer than some. It's only a couple. You know for a fact that most of us Bama fans aren't this way, just like most of the UGA, Barner and LSWho fans don't behave this way. TennRC?? Now that's a different story.
> 
> Threads like this are merely an open admission of ignorance and immaturity..
> 
> Roll Tide Roll



Agreed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> These fanbases have been arguing for a while now trying to figure out who is cheating more, like it's acceptable. To bad they can't win and handle it the *write* way like other schools in the SEC have. I knew most Bama fans where like this. It took the Cam Newton news to break and watch the entire stadium cheer him on the following weekend to understand Auburn.



Seriously???? And from a 10RC moonpie eater non-the-less..


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 18, 2011)

oops!! thanks. Statement still stands.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 18, 2011)

fairhope said:


> What ever happened to Blue Iron? Did he get Banned? I have not seen him around.



I'm not sure what one has to do with another.  Gosh now I'm lost.

I think not having enough intelligence and manners kept him from being unable to show his rear end (figuratively speaking) on a consistent basis.  It eventually lead to his demise.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm not sure what one has to do with another.  Gosh now I'm lost.
> 
> I think not having enough intelligence and manners kept him from being able to show his rear end (figuratively speaking) on a consistent basis.  It eventually lead to his demise.



That's not possible. If that were true there wouldn't be any LSU or Tennessee fans on here..


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 18, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Nope, just the use of descriptive words ... adjectives is what they are called.  Do y'all have those in Bama?



absolutely we have them here. Actually learn about them very early in our educational system. Glad to see you are finally learning it at the high school level. Carry on. Have fun at the prom.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not possible. If that were true there wouldn't be any LSU or Tennessee fans on here..



Perhaps the free corndogs allow the LSU folks to earn a pass.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Perhaps the free corndogs allow the LSU folks to earn a pass.



I didn't consider that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

fairhope said:


> absolutely we have them here. Actually learn about them very early in our educational system. Glad to see you are finally learning it at the high school level. Carry on. Have fun at the prom.



MD won't be going to the prom. Those pesky restraining orders you know...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not possible. If that were true there wouldn't be any LSU or Tennessee fans on here..



Silly Bammers 

Everyone knows it's free mudbugs, not corndogs. 

BTW - shouldn't you be off idolizing that new Nick Saban statue??? -


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Silly Bammers
> 
> Everyone knows it's free mudbugs, not corndogs.
> 
> BTW - shouldn't you be off idolizing that new Nick Saban statue??? -



I didn't know there was a statue of Saban.  I knew they had just errected a statue of Andy Griffith for no apparent reason.  Is that the meaning of Abbadabbadoo's avatar?


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I didn't know there was a statue of Saban.  I knew they had just errected a statue of Andy Griffith for no apparent reason.  Is that the meaning of Abbadabbadoo's avatar?



No, It is a Saban statue. Maybe one day there will be one of Richt...........somewhere.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 19, 2011)

fairhope said:


> absolutely we have them here. Actually learn about them very early in our educational system. Glad to see you are finally learning it at the high school level. Carry on. Have fun at the prom.



Prom ... lets see ... add the lack of math skills to the ills of the Bamer education system.  Okay, done.  Next kindergarten taunt .... ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> No, It is a Saban statue. Maybe one day there will be one of Richt...........somewhere.



Don't sneeze on the walk of champions at UGA or LSU or you'll miss the entire thing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 19, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> No, It is a Saban statue. Maybe one day there will be one of Richt...........somewhere.



maybe so.  

Why the obsession with Don Knotts?  He a relative of yours?


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> maybe so.
> 
> Why the obsession with Don Knotts?  He a relative of yours?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't sneeze on the walk of champions at UGA or LSU or you'll miss the entire thing.



You are so funny. I guess humor is all you have left after LSU whipped your Tide and the epic collapse in the Iron Bowl last Fall.


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't sneeze on the walk of champions at UGA or LSU or you'll miss the entire thing.



True, I have noticed quiet a bit of "Walk of Champions" envy around here, probably due to the fact that their school only has a "Step of Champions".


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> True, I have noticed quiet a bit of "Walk of Champions" envy around here, probably due to the fact that their school only has a "Step of Champions".



We won last fall so we own you. 

You'll get another chance on November 5th. But I doubt that the result will be different.


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You'll get another chance on November 5th. But I doubt that the result will be different.



Just have to wait and see, in the meantime, keep grazing


----------

